# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  مصر: قانون رقم 54 سنه 1975 (1)

## هيثم الفقى

مادة 33 – يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل رئيس أو عضو مجلس ادارة أو ممثل للصندوق يباشر أعمال الصندوق قبل تسجيله بالسجل المعد لذلك بالمؤسسة أو بعد شطبه من السجل .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من أخفى بقصد الغش بعض البيانات فى الأوراق التى تقدم للمؤسسة أو التى تصل إلى علم أعضائه الصندوق وكذا من يمتنع عن تقديم الدفاتر والمستندات لمندوبى المؤسسة الذين لهم حق الاطلاع وذلك فضلا عن الحكم بتسلم هذه الأوراق والمستندات .
مادة 34 – يعاقب رئيس مجلس ادارة الصندوق بغرامة لا تجاوز المائة جنيه ولا تقل عن عشرين جنيها فى حالة التأخير فى تقديم البيانات المشار اليها فى المادة 14 عن المواعيد المحددة ويعاقب بذات العقوبة فى حالة عدم سداد الرسم المشار اليه فى المادة 9 .
ويعاقب بذات كل من امتنع من أعضاء مجلس الادارة أو المديرين أو الموظفين عن تسلم الأموال والمستندات والدفاتر الخاصة بالصناديق المندمجة للمسئولين بالصناديق الدامجة وكل من امتنع عن تسليم هذه الأموال والمستندات للمدير أو مجلس الادارة المؤقت فى حالة تعيينه .
مادة 35 – يكون أعضاء مجلس الادارة ومدير الصندوق مسئولين فى اموالهم الخاصة عن تعويض كافة الأضرار المادية التى تلحق بالصندوق نتيجة اخلالهم بواجباتهم أثناء ادارتهم للصندوق .
مادة 36 – للمؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين أن تقرر اغلاق مقر الصندوق وفروعه أو احداها لمدة قابلة للتجديد ، وذلك كاجراء مؤقت حتى يفصل فى أمرها ، وتتولى الجهات الادارية المختصة تنفيذ هذا القرار .
مادة 37 – لا يخل تطبيق الأحكام المتقدمة بتوقيع أية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 30- يجوز لصناديق التأمين الخاصة أن تطلب تحويل أموالها والتزاماتها الى صندوق آخر أو أكثر مسجل طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون ويجوز ادماج الصناديق التى يربط أعضائها مهنة واحدة وعمل واحد أو صلة اجتماعية واحدة بناء على طلبها أو إذا رات المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين ضرورة لذلك .
مادة 31 – يجوز لرئيس مجلس ادارة المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين شطب تسجيل الصندوق فى الأحوال الأتية : 
1- اذا تبين من نتيجة الفحص المنصوص عليه فى المادة 13 أن أموال الصندوق لا تكفى للوفاء بالتزاماته .
2- اذا أثبت أن الصندوق لا يسير وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون أو القرارات المنفذة له أو لنظامه الأساسى .
3- اذا كانت ادارة الصندوق يشوبها غش أو تدليس .
4- اذا توقف الصندوق عن مباشرة أعماله أو كان من مصلحة أعضائه تصفيته .
5- اذا أدمج الصندوق فى صندوق آخر .
وفى الحالات الثلاث الأولى ينذر الصندوق بالمخالفات ويمنح مهلة شهر لابداء دفاعه وفى حالة عدم الاقتناع بوجهة نظره يشطب التسجيل ويعين رئيس مجلس ادارة المؤسسة لجنة لتصفية الصندوق .
ويجوز بدلا من شطب التسجيل أن يتقرر بموافقة الجمعية العمومية غير العادية للصندوق أما خفض قيمة التعويضات أو المرتبات المقررة فى نظام الصندوق أو رفع قيمة الاشتراكات أو كليهما معا بحيث تصبح أموال الصندوق كافية لمقابلة التزاماته .
مادة 32 – فى حالة حل الصندوق أو تصفيته يؤول صافى أمواله إلى الأعضاء فى تاريخ الحل أو التصفية ويوزع عليهم ناتج التصفية بنسبة مساهمة كل منهم .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 23 – ويجب أن يكون لكل صندوق مجلس ادارة ويحدد النظام الأساسى للصندوق اختصاصات وكيفية اختيار أعضائه وانهاء عضويتهم ويجب ألا يقل عدد أعضاء مجلس الادارة عن خمسة ولا يزيد على خمسة عشر .
مادة 24 – يشترط فى عضو مجلس الادارة أن يكون متمتعا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية ولا يجوز الجمع بين عضوية مجلس الادارة والعمل بالصندوق بأجر وذلك فيما عدا المدير المسئول .
مادة 25 – مع عدم الاخلال بأحكام المادة السابقة يجوز للجمعية العمومية أن تقرر منح مكافأة لكل من رئيس مجلس الادارة والسكرتير وأمين الصندوق والمدير المسئول اذا كان من أعضاء المجلس ، وذلك فى حالة وجود فائض يظهره تقرير الخبير الاكتوارى وبشرط موافقة المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين .
مادة 26 – مدة عضوية المجلس ثلاث سنوات ويتجدد انتخاب ثلث الأعضاء كل سنة بطريق القرعة .
مادة 27 – يتولى مجلس الادارة شئون الصندوق وله فى سبيل ذلك القيام بأي عمل يحقق أغراض الصندوق فى حدود أحكام هذا القانون والنظام الأساسى للصندوق ويكون انعقاد مجلس الادارة مرة كل شهر للنظر فى شئون الصندوق وكل عضو يتخلف عن الحضور أكثر من نصف جلسات المجلس خلال العام بدون عذر مقبول يعتبر مستقيلا عن المجلس .
مادة 28 – لرئيس المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين دعوة مجلس الادارة للانعقاد كلما رأى ضرورة لذلك ويحدد لذلك كتاب موصى عليه المسائل التى يرى عرضها على المجلس ، ويجب على مجلس الادارة أن يبت فى هذه المسائل خلال شهر على الأكثر من تاريخ ابلاغه بها .
مادة 29 – يجوز لمجلس ادارة المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين حل مجلس الادارة اذا تبين له أن المجلس لا يسير وفقا لهذا القانون أو لنظام الصندوق الأساسى وبعد اجراء تحقيق ادارى . وله فى هذه الحالة تعيين مجلس مؤقت لمدة سنة على الأكثر ويتعين على مجلس الادارة دعوة الجمعية العمومية غير العادية لانتخاب أعضاء جدد قبل انتهاء مدة السنة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 17 – تتكون الجمعية العمومية للصندوق من الأعضاء الذين أوفوا الالتزامات المفروضة عليهم وفقا لنظام الصندوق ومضت على عضويتهم مدة ستة اشهر على الأقل .
مادة 18 – تدعى الجمعية العمومية مرة كل سنة خلال الثلاثة اشهر التالية لانتهاء السنة المالية للصندوق وذلك للنظر فى الميزانية وحساب الايرادات والمصروفات وتقرير مجلس الادارة عن أموال السنة المنقضية وتقرير مراقب الحسابات وتعيين أو انتخاب أعضاء مجلس الادارة بدلا من الذين زالت أو انتهت عضويتهم وتعيين مراقب الحسابات وتحديد أتعابه وغير ذلك من المسائل التى يرى مجلس الادارة ادراجها فى جدول الأعمال .
ويجوز لرئيس مجلس ادارة المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين دعوة الجمعية العمومية لاجتماعات غير عادية للنظر فى المسائل التى يحددها كما يجوز دعوتها اذا طلب ذلك ربع الأعضاء على الأقل .
مادة 19 – تلغ المؤسسة المصرية العامة للـامين بكل اجتماع للجمعية العمومية قبل انعقاده بخمسة عشر يوما على الأقل ويرفق بالابلاغ صورة من كتاب الدعوة – وجدول الأعمال والأوراق المرفقة به – كما تبلغ المؤسسة بقرارات الجمعية العمومية خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الاجتماع .
مادة 20- لا يعتبر اجتماع الجمعية العمومية صحيحا إلا بحضور الأغلبية المطلقة لأعضائها وذا لم يتكامل العدد أجل ذلك إلى جلسة أخرى تعقد خلال مدة أقلها ساعة وأقصاها خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الاجتماع الأول – ويكون الانعقاد فى هذه الحالة صحيحا اذا حضره بأنفسهم عددا لا يقل عن عشرة فى المائة من مجموع الأعضاء أو خمسين عضوا أيهما أقل .
ويجوز لعضو الجمعية أن ينيب عنه كتابة عضوا أخرا يمثله فى حضور الجمعية العمومية ولا يجوز أن ينوب العضو عن أكثر من عضو واحد .
مادة 21- تصدر قرارات الجمعية العمومية بالأغلبية المطلقة للأعضاء الحاضرين وذلك فيما عدا المسائل الخاصة بتقرير حل الصندوق أو ادخال تعديل فى نظامه يتصل بأغراضه أو بعزل مجلس الادارة أو الاندماج فى صندوق آخر فتصدر القرارات بأغلبية ثلثى الأعضاء وكل ذلك ما لم يرد فى نظام الصندوق نص يشترط أغلبية أكبر .
مادة 22  - لا يجوز لعضو الجمعية العمومية الاشتراك فى التصويت اذا كان موضوع القرار المعروض إبرام اتفاق معه أو رفع دعوى عليه أو انهاء دعوى بينه وبين الصندوق وكذلك كلما كانت له مصلحة شخصية فى القرار المعروض فيما عدا انتخاب أجهزة الصندوق .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 11 – تتكون موارد الصندوق المالية مما يأتى : 
1- اشتراكات الأعضاء .
2- ما تساهم به الدولة أو الجهة التى يتبعها الصندوق .
3- عائد استثمار أموال الصندوق .
4- أية موارد أخرى يوافق عليها مجلس ادارة الصندوق .
مادة 12 – على كل صندوق أن يخصص جميع أمواله لمقابلة التزاماته قبل أعضائه وذلك فيما عدا الفائض الاحتياطى الذي يحدده الخبير الاكتوراى .
ويعين وزير التأمينات بقرار منه طريقة توظيف الأموال الواجب تخصيصها طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون وكذلك تقويمها واستبدال غيرها والتصرف فيها .
وتودع الأموال النقدية والأوراق المالية التى تكون جزءا من هذه الأموال فى أحد المصارف فى جمهورية مصر العربية .
مادة 13 – يجب أن يكون لكل صندوق ميزانية سنوية وعلى المسئولين عن ادراة الصندوق أن يمسكوا حسابات منتظمة تتناول ايرادات الصندوق ومصروفاته .
وتجب مراجعة حسابات الصندوق بواسطة مراجع تختاره الجمعية العمومية من بين المقيدين فى السجل العام للمحاسبين والمراجعين .
وتبدأ السنة المالية فى أول يناير وتنتهى فى 31 ديسمبر من كل سنة ويجوز للمؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين فى أحوال خاصة الموافقة على أن تنتهى السنة المالية للصندوق فى غير هذا التاريخ .
مادة 14 – على رئيس مجلس ادارة الصندوق أن يقدم للمؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين خلال الشهر   التالى لاقرار الميزانية من الجمعية العمومية للصندوق البيانات الآتية : 
1- الميزانية .
2- جساب الايرادات والمصروفات .
3- تقرير عن الحالة العامة للصندوق.
4- بيان عدد الاشتراكات الجديدة وقيمتها وعدد المشتركين الذين توفقوا خلال العام وقيمة اشتراكاتهم .
وفى حالة تعذر انعقاد الجمعية العمومية لظروف قهرية توافى المؤسسة بالبيانات المذكورة فى موعد أقصاه ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ انتهاء السنة المالية .
5-  بيان عدد المطالبات التى قدمت للصندوق خلال العام وقيمتها ومقدار التعويضات التى تمت تسويتها ويجب أن تقدم الميزانية وحساب الايرادات والمصروفات مصدقا عليها من مراجع الحسابات وذلك طبقا للنماذج التى تضعها اللائحة التنفيذية .
مادة 15 – يفحص المركز المالى للصندوق مرة كل خمس سنوات على الأكثر بواسطة أحد الخبراء الاكتواريين ويتناول هذا الفحص تقدير قيمة التعهدات القائمة ويجوز لمجلس ادارة المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين اذا رأى ضرورة لذلك أن يطلب اجراء هذا الفحص فى أي وقت قبل مضى الخمس نوات بحيث لا تقل المدة عن سنة من تاريخ آخر فحص كما يجوز له لظروف خاصة اعفاء الصندوق من اجراء هذا الفحص .
وترسل صورة من تقرير الفحص الى المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين خلال ستة أشهر من التاريخ الذي أجرى عنه الفحص مصحوبة بشهادة من الخبير الاكتوارى تثبت أن المسئولين عن ادارة الصندوق قد وضعوا تحت تصرفه جميع البيانات والمعلومات التى طلبها واللازمة الموصول الى تقدير صحيح عن تعهدات الصندوق .
ويجوز للمؤسسات المصرية العامة للتامين مد هذا الميعاد بما لا يجاوز ثلاثة أشهر .
ويجوز للمؤسسة أن تأمر بإعادة الفحص اذا تبين لها أن تقرير الخبير الاكتوارى لا يدل على حقيقة المركز المالى للصندوق .
ويلتزم الصندوق فى جميع الحالات بنفقات الفحص .
مادة 16 – على المسئولين عن ادارة الصندوق أن يضعوا تحت تصرف المشتركين جميع البيانات الواجب تقديمها الى المؤسسة المصرية العامة للـأمين بمقتضى المادى 14 وأن تسلم نسخة منها الى من يطلبها من المشتركين مقابل تحصيل مبلغ مائة مليم عن كل نسخة ويجوز لأي عضو فى الصندوق أن يطلع على دفاتر الصندوق ومستنداته بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من المؤسسة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 1 - فى تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يقصد يصندوق التأمين الخاص كل نظام فى أى جمعية أو نقابة أو هيئة أو من أفراد تربطهم مهنة أو عمل واحد أو أية صلة إجتماعية أخرى تتألف بغير راس المال ويكون الغرض منها وفقاً لنظامه الأسسى أن تؤدى إلى أعضائه أو المستفيدين منه تعويضات أو مزايا مالية او مرتبات  دورية أو معاشات محددة  وذلك فى إحدى الحالات الأتية : 
1- زواج العضو وذريته أو بلوغه سن معينة او وفاة  العضو أو من يعوله 
2- التقاعد عن العمل أو ضياع مورد الرزق 
3- عدم القدرة عن العمل بسبب  المرض أو الحوادث 
4-  أية اغراض أخرى توافق عليها المؤسسة  المصرية العامة للتامين 

مادة 2 -  يحدد وزير التأمينات بقرار يصدره  بعد اخذ رأى  مجلس إدارة  المؤسسة  المصرية العامة للتامين الشروط الواجب توافرها فى النظم الاساسية للصناديق  الخاصة 

مادة 3 - يجب ان تسجل التأمين الخاصة بمجرد إنشائها وفقاً للقواعد والإجراءات المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون 
وتكتسب تلك الصناديق الشخصية القانونية بمجرد تسجيلها 
ولايجوز للصناديق أن تمارس نشاطها قبل  التسجيل 

مادة 4 - يقدم طلب التسجيل إلى المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين مصحوباً بالأوراق  والمستندات  الأتية : 
1- النظام الاساسى للصندوق 
2- بيان الشروط العامة للعمليات التى يباشرها الصندوق  والاسس الفنية التى تقوم عليها 
3- بيان بأسماء وعناوين القائمين على أدارة الصندوق وكل صفه منهم 
4- البيانات والمستندات التى يرى رئيس مجلس إدارة المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين ضرورة تقديمها للتحقيق من أيرادات الصندوق تكفى لتغطية إلتزاماته . وبالنسبة لأعضاء المنظمات  النقابية أو لمن لهم الحق فى عضويتها تقدم طلبات التسجيل إلى المؤسسة المصرية  العامة للتامين من خلال التنظيم النقابى عن تقديم طلب التسجيل فى هذا الموعد كان لموسسى الصندوق التقدم بطلبهم مباشرة إلى المؤسسة 

مادة 5 -  يجوز لرئيس مجلس  إدارة  المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين قبل البت  فى طلب  التسجيل أو التعديل أن يطلب فحص الشروط العامة للعمليات التى يتولى الصندوق مباشرتها والأسس الفنية التى تقوم عليها بواسطة أحد الخبراء  الإكتواريين ويتناول هذا الفحص بالنسبة إلى الصناديق القائمة وقت العمل بهذا القانون تقديراً قيمة التعهدات القائمة وفى هذه الحالة لايجوز إجراء التسجيل أو الموافقة على التعديل إلا إذا قرر الخبير أن الاشتراكات والشروط  الأخرى ملائمة وأن موارد الصندوق تكفى للوفاء بالتزاماته أو أن الإحتياطى بالنسبة للصناديق القائمة بكفى لمقابلة تعهداته 

مادة 6 - يصدر رئيس مجلس إدارة المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين قراراً بقبول طلب تسجيل الصندوق ويتضمن قرار التسجيل تحديد أغراض الصندوق وإشتراكاته والمزايا التى يقررها لأعضائه وعلى المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين نشر فرار التسجيل فى الوقائع المصرية ويكون  النشر عن التسجيل أو تعديلاته على نفقة الصندوق 

مادة 7 -  يجب إخطار المؤسسة عن كل تعديل فى البيانات المشار إليها فى المادة 4 وفى نظام الصندوق ولايجوز العمل بهذه التعديلات إلا بعد إعتمادها من المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين وينشر فى الوقائع المصرية أى تعديل فى الإشتراكات أو الأغراض أو المزيا 

مادة 8 - يحظر على إدارة الصندوق أن تنشر أى بيان من البيانات الواجب تقديمها بمفتضى هذا القانون إلا إذا كانت مطابقة للصورة التى قدمت بها هذه البيانات إلى المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين 
ويجوز نشر مستخرجات من هذه البيانات مطابقة للبيانات الأصلية المقدمة وتحصل رسوم أستخراج الشهادات بواقع أربعمائة مليم عن كل شهادة 

مادة 9 - يؤدى الصندوق للمؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأمين رسماً سنوياً لمقابلة تكاليف الإشراف والرقابة بواقع واحد فى الألف من جملة الإشتركات السنوية وتحدد اللائحة الشروط والاوضاع الخاصة بتقديم طلب التسجيل والاخطار بالتعديل 

مادة 10 -  تتمتع الصناديق المسجلة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون بالمزايا الأتية : 
1- تعفى من رسوم الشهر والتوثيق التى يفع عبء أدائها عليها فى عقود الملكية والرهن والعقود الخاصة بالحقوق العينية الأخرى وكذلك من رسوم التصديق على  التوقيعات 
2- تعفى جميع العقود  والمحررات والمطبوعات والسجلات من رسوم الدمغة المفروضة 
3- تعفى إيرادات الأوراق المالية والقروض والودائع بجميع أنواعها المخصصة للصناديق وفقاً لإحكام هذا القانون من الضريبة على إيرادات رؤؤس المنقولة بمقتضى القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939
4- تعفى العقارات المملوكة للصناديق من الضرائب المفروضة على العقارات المبنية بمقتضى  القانون رقم 56لسنة 1954

----------

